# HR24/H24 0x040D: Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR24-100 • HR24-200 • HR24-500*
*H24-100 • H24-200 • H24-700*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182464

Discussion: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182466

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

HR24 has many problems; especially with AM21 interface. This apparently addresses none of them.


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

Clock with the current time display has disappeared from the Program Guide. If you click INFO on your current program the clock is still there.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

H24-700

Report# 20100821-2456

Playlist is coming up with nothing in it. It is seeing the networked DVRs

HR20-700 and HR21-100 running 0412
Reset still showing same results


----------



## alm (Sep 12, 2009)

Had the same problem with my H24-700 even when I reverted back to national. The problem was my HR23-700 with last night's CE. Once I reverted to national on the HR23, the H24 list populated as it should.


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

bones boy said:


> Clock with the current time display has disappeared from the Program Guide. If you click INFO on your current program the clock is still there.


I just noticed it under the PIG. They moved it to the other side of the screen.


----------



## netraa (Mar 28, 2007)

20108822-2f93

h24-700
watched recording via MRV.

deleted before end via, stop button, and delete.

IRD returned to live TV on same chan before starting video, 561 and was ff/pix/sfss.

changed channels, and normal tv returned

back to 561, and still ff/pix/sfss.

no other channels effected.
no other IRD's were effected

normal operation resumed in the time it took to fire off the report and type this up. (5 mins)


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

*Report 10100822-26b1*
*H24-200*

The unit again did a spontaneous restart after I found it on and it would not turn off with either the remote or front panel. It was just like prior episodes of this issue, though its been at least 3 weeks since the last time it did this. I turned on the TV that the unit was attached too using the TV remote so there were no keystrokes used with the H24's remote. As soon as the TV came up the H24 started its sequence for rebooting.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

*HR24-500*
*Report ID: 20100823-E11*

Unfortunately, I received x040D early this morning and to no one's surprise, least of all mine, Media Share is completely hosed. No Hulu, CBS, or ESPN via PlayOn, which all freeze after 10-15 seconds of playback, and no MP3 music, which just skips all over the place.

None of these issues existed in the NR prior to this release and I have it on pretty good authority that these Media Share issues were reported numerous times during the development cycle and well before the release of this NR, so why pump this one out with such a glaringly known defect?

I'm missing Rupert more and more.


----------



## nucat95 (Sep 22, 2007)

Since receiving x040D this morning, Tversity/Mediashare is not working properly. Audio seems to be skipping a lot and is not in sync with video.

Problem seems to be isolated with HR24 since Tversity works fine on HR20 and HR21.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

nucat95 said:


> Since receiving x040D this morning, Tversity/Mediashare is not working properly. Audio seems to be skipping a lot and is not in sync with video.
> 
> Problem seems to be isolated with HR24 since Tversity works fine on HR20 and HR21.


Which model of the HR24 do you have, -100, -200 or -500 since I looks like only of the three has problems with MediaShare?


----------



## nucat95 (Sep 22, 2007)

RAD said:


> Which model of the HR24 do you have, -100, -200 or -500 since I looks like only of the three has problems with MediaShare?


I have an HR24-500. Until this morning, everything worked fine.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

nucat95 said:


> I have an HR24-500. Until this morning, everything worked fine.


Yep, that's the one with problems, welcome to the group.


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

I just experienced an identical failure with 0x040D to what I had experienced with 0x03e4. With my HR24-100 hooked up via HDMI to my Onkyo TX-SR805 (and the Onkyo sen(ding HDMI to my LG LH90), and Dolby Digital enabled, I stopped a recording of The Daily Show (Comedy Central HD 249) and when it went to the Program List the sounds was gone from the live TV channel shown in the upper right thumbnail (not certain but I believe it was also on #249). I successfully deleted the 3-recording program group of TDS (red button + Select to OK) and then tried a few skip backs to see if the sound would come back. After the second or third skip back the picture was frozen and the HR24 stopped responding completely. Which was par for the course for this configuration with 0x03e4.

Looks like it's back to the annoyance of HDMI direct to the TV and digital audio out to the Onkyo. I had really been hoping this firmware would fix this issue.


----------



## RyoTGZ (Aug 6, 2010)

nucat95 said:


> I have an HR24-500. Until this morning, everything worked fine.


I'll add to this. The last CE had the issue so I rolled back to the national release and was working. Now the national release has it. I hope it gets fixed soon. HR24-500


----------



## gelat (Oct 29, 2006)

I thought this release was to fix the Dolby audio drops?


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

gelat said:


> I thought this release was to fix the Dolby audio drops?


If so it's failed; I just had a brief audio dropout at 6:29pm PDT on channel 249.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

nucat95 said:


> I have an HR24-500. Until this morning, everything worked fine.


My HR24-500 has always had media share issues. The audio skipping is newer but some video and photo issues have persisted (some of these vary, depending on the server used).


----------



## Everyperson (Nov 26, 2006)

With this new release (40d--using the HR24-500) whenever I playback a 3-D recording and fast forward, when I resume PLAY, the Samsung panel(PN58c8000) is forced into a reset of 3-D playback. The screen blanks out and the auto 3-D setup on the panel is reset. It makes the fast forward playback absolutely useless. It was fine just before this new update to 40d. If D* wants to be the #1 provider of 3-D, they had better correct this ASAP. I'm curious if others have experienced this on other DVRs.

My setup: Denon 3311/Samsung PN58c8000/D* HR24-500--HDMI out from DVR into the Denon 3311 and out to the HDMI input of the Samsung panel(everything was working perfectly BEFORE this latest update to 40d).

Any way to get the older/previous update?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

HR24-500
Report# 20100824-38F4

Recording of LLWS on ESPN2 at 7pm on 8/23 as a series link:
No Dolby Digital audio at all. Had to switch to PCM (DD off) to get audio. Attempts to switch back to DD resulted in a short burst of noise, and total silence. Skip back, skip forward, pause, play, nothing would bring out the DD sound. AV receiver showed the signal was being sent to it (via optical) in digital. Previously recorded game on same channel had no issue with DD. Since the channel never changed, the only thing different was the first recording stopped (Actually it was padded for 1 hour, so the previous recording had the first hour of this recording which had DD) and a new recording began.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

Everyperson said:


> With this new release (40d--using the HR24-500) whenever I playback a 3-D recording and fast forward, when I resume PLAY, the Samsung panel(PN58c8000) is forced into a reset of 3-D playback. The screen blanks out and the auto 3-D setup on the panel is reset. It makes the fast forward playback absolutely useless. It was fine just before this new update to 40d. If D* wants to be the #1 provider of 3-D, they had better correct this ASAP. I'm curious if others have experienced this on other DVRs.
> 
> My setup: Denon 3311/Samsung PN58c8000/D* HR24-500--HDMI out from DVR into the Denon 3311 and out to the HDMI input of the Samsung panel(everything was working perfectly BEFORE this latest update to 40d).
> 
> Any way to get the older/previous update?


I have the same issues with 3D and FF (and Rewind too), and have a UN55C8000 and HR24-500. This needs to be fixed. But I will say it wasn't perfect before, since it should not be necessary to manually start the 3D mode on the TV. It should be automatic, as it is with both the Samsung 3D Blu-ray player and the Playstation 3.


----------



## nucat95 (Sep 22, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> My HR24-500 has always had media share issues. The audio skipping is newer but some video and photo issues have persisted (some of these vary, depending on the server used).


I wouldn't say that it's always been perfect, but I've not had such obvious audio-sync issues. It took my 5 year old about 10 seconds to notice and complain.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

I had been dreading this release because for the first time since I got D* I finally had HD-DVR's that worked without any major bugs. It turns out those fears were warranted. 

The HR24 in my living room was not outputting audio except via HDMI on the day it received the software update, and later that day became completely unresponsive to the remote and dropped off of the Whole-Home network. I had to reboot with the red button and all seemed to be working again.

But then late last night I noticed the recording light was on and when I attempted to turn the unit on, it wouldn't. This morning the recording light was still lit and yet again I could not power it on, nor could it be seen on the whole-home network. Another red button reset.

I've also noticed that media share no longer works on either HR24. Hulu previously worked fine but no longer plays anything.

Can I revert back to the previous software by rebooting and entering 0 2 4 6 8 from the remote?


----------



## Everyperson (Nov 26, 2006)

balboadave said:


> I have the same issues with 3D and FF (and Rewind too), and have a UN55C8000 and HR24-500. This needs to be fixed. But I will say it wasn't perfect before, since it should not be necessary to manually start the 3D mode on the TV. It should be automatic, as it is with both the Samsung 3D Blu-ray player and the Playstation 3.


Mine was and still is automatic, through the Denon 3311. But with this new update, the FF, Rew, etc. sends a signal from the HR24-500 that as soon as you select PLAY for the D* box, the screen blanks out and the 3D from the Samsung, starts automatically all over again. This happens each and every time, except if you select PAUSE and then hit PAUSE again, the recording plays fine, with no reset of the 3D mode on the Samsung. As I had stated, it makes the FF,Rew, 30 second advance useless.

BTW--did you connect the HDMI input into your panel via the "ARC" HDMI input(assuming you have this HDMI input on your panel)? This input is the "auto" feature for 3-D and other features via HDMI. Whenever I choose a 3-D movie, the Samsung panel automatically senses the 3-D mode via the HR24-500.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Richard L Bray said:


> HR24 has many problems; especially with AM21 interface. This apparently addresses none of them.


My 500 just got it. Not working with AM21 recordings?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

elwaylite said:


> My 500 just got it. Not working with AM21 recordings?


The AM21 and HR24-500 work just as well (or not) as before with this release.


----------



## Mark Jay Jones (Oct 2, 2007)

Yesterday morning (23 Aug) I turned on my HR24-500 to find it got this software update early in the morning.

The HR24 is connected to a Yamaha AV receiver RX-V765 via HDMI, and the Yamaha connects to my TV with HDMI as well.

The AV receiver takes the HR24's Dolby Digital signal over the HDMI cable.

After the firmware update, there was no sound. The picture was fine, but no sound and the AV receiver indicated there was no digital audio coming from the HR24. I turned off/on (not a reboot) the HR24 several times, nothing. I turned off/on the AV receiver, nothing. I tried switching around to a few different channels and playing back some recorded content, still no sound.

The resolution was to go into Setup/Audio/Dolby Digital and turn it off (which immediately gave me PCM sound), and then on again.

The sound (Dolby Digital) works fine now.

Hope someone else finds this helpful.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Got update 8/20, everything is working fine.


----------



## jaggts (Aug 24, 2010)

my 1 month old receiver is dead. the tech stated that the update can corrupt the boot sequence causing it not to boot. i hopefully will receive an equal at no cost. well see.


----------



## sfin54 (Sep 6, 2007)

jaggts said:


> my 1 month old receiver is dead. the tech stated that the update can corrupt the boot sequence causing it not to boot. i hopefully will receive an equal at no cost. well see.


Mine went nuts too after the update. See my thread here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=183088

Interesting that we are both in Florida (I'm in West Palm), and issues. Hmmm..

sfin54


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

H24-100

Got push last night from CE version to NR version. Playlist is empty but all DVR's show up in MRV list. Tried reboot with no change.

Update:
Playlist finally populated today (±40 hrs after push)


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

AM21 and HR24 combo still failing to record programs. Wife thought she had recorded "Big Brother"; but was immediately "greeted" with the "delete" or "keep" screen.


----------



## HaRrrgh20! (Jan 22, 2007)

I lost some sats, including my locals and local sports channel, on some of my HR-20s after the upgrade. The affected ones were on a cascaded multiswitch. The others that are directly connected to the first multiswitch are OK.

The upside is I'm going to get a free SWM install, which will take care of my one DVR that only had a single coax and single tuner working...


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

My HR24/500 was updated this Monday.

Since then, there have been a few times when I turn on the receiver and the TV and there's a blank screen!

Check to make sure that my Harmony remote hasn't chosen the wrong input.

Everything is set correctly.

To get reception - I have to click Channel Up and then there's reception and I then I have to go back to the channel I originally had wanted.

Thanks a lot DirecTV for the update - I really need this first thing in the morning when I'm bleary-eyed and just waking up!!!!


----------



## larryah (Jul 29, 2010)

Got the update early Tuesday morning, and I dont seem to be having any of the problems some of you are. In fact, it seems to have cured the audio dropouts I was expieriencing.

I have the Hr24-500 conected to my 52" Samsung LCD via HDMI, and the sound through my Sherwood AV receiver via Optic cable. I signed up a month ago, and have not had to use the reset button at all. No video freezes or pixilazation. In fact the picture has been rock solid...more so than cable.

The only problem I was expieriencing was the audio dropouts, and that wasnt too bad. But I didnt notice it at al last night. It was always worse on recorded programs.

I dont use media share so cant comment on that.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

HR24-500

ESPN 206
1pm 
Little League World Series
2hr + 1.5Hr Padding

This episode was canceled because of a programming update. (13/1/)

So, I didnt get to watch the elimination game for the US championship because the game never recorded. Its 2010 folks. If you cant update the live stuff via the internet for those connected to it, and cant send a programming update within a reasonable time to allow the DVR to record it, whats the point of guide based scheduling?


----------



## onecoolmint (Feb 3, 2007)

zkc16 said:


> *HR24-500*
> *Report ID: 20100823-E11*
> 
> Unfortunately, I received x040D early this morning and to no one's surprise, least of all mine, Media Share is completely hosed. No Hulu, CBS, or ESPN via PlayOn, which all freeze after 10-15 seconds of playback, and no MP3 music, which just skips all over the place.


I have two HR24-500s and am seeing this issue on both of them. MediaShare will freeze after anywhere between 15 seconds and 3 minutes of playback. I have an H24 in another room and it does not experience this issue. (As an FYI, the H24 does not experience the pillarbox problem when playing widescreen content over MediaShare either).


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

OTA Pixelation occurs about every 10-15mins on any OTA channel. Was never this troublesome.

Powering up when the last channel was an OTA channel, brings up a blank screen and have to toggle the channel selector to get video and audio to play. This is not new feedback on the HR24-500 OTA performance.


----------



## HaRrrgh20! (Jan 22, 2007)

HaRrrgh20! said:


> I lost some sats, including my locals and local sports channel, on some of my HR-20s after the upgrade. The affected ones were on a cascaded multiswitch. The others that are directly connected to the first multiswitch are OK.
> 
> The upside is I'm going to get a free SWM install, which will take care of my one DVR that only had a single coax and single tuner working...


Update: I have all my channels back now and all of the test channels work fine. No changes or restarts, not sure what fixed it. I'm on version 40C loaded Wed. AM.

Still going ahead with the SWM install, but they rescheduled me saying they didn't have DECA parts.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I just got an HR24-500 today and need an AM21 for it but notsure after reading the problems with it. Both of my HR20's took a dump the last two months. I have an HR24-100 that has been working great. Have to buy one since I lost OTA on HR20's, so i'll buy an AM21 anyway and hope there is a soft-ware update for the 500.


----------



## waynenm (Oct 31, 2006)

"Richard L Bray" said:


> AM21 and HR24 combo still failing to record programs. Wife thought she had recorded "Big Brother"; but was immediately "greeted" with the "delete" or "keep" screen.


Having the exact problem with OTA recording, as are apparently many others.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Given the fact that I "bought" two new HR24s and an AM21 (then had to send my HR20s back to D*), I'm not real happy with the OTA failure. We prefer to use OTA for locals here in Ohio because of the threat of rain/snow fade. However, I'm currently having to also use the HR24 in the den to "double record" via satellite all my wife's favorite OTA network shows. "God help me" if one of her favorites is lost; because the HR24s were my idea.

At least the "whole home" networking allows me to watch den recorded shows on the 65vt25 in the family room.

In closing, it's hard to believe they didn't fix the AM21-HR24 interface with this current software upgrade. Hopefully that doesn't mean it isn't "fixable"!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Richard L Bray said:


> Given the fact that I "bought" two new HR24s and an AM21 (then had to send my HR20s back to D*), I'm not real happy with the OTA failure. We prefer to use OTA for locals here in Ohio because of the threat of rain/snow fade. However, I'm currently having to also use the HR24 in the den to "double record" via satellite all my wife's favorite OTA network shows. "God help me" if one of her favorites is lost; because the HR24s were my idea.
> 
> At least the "whole home" networking allows me to watch den recorded shows on the 65vt25 in the family room.
> 
> In closing, it's hard to believe they didn't fix the AM21-HR24 interface with this current software upgrade. Hopefully that doesn't mean it isn't "fixable"!


What model of the HR24 do you have? Wondering if it's all three manufactures with the issue or only one. For me its the HR24-500's that fail.


----------



## waynenm (Oct 31, 2006)

"RAD" said:


> What model of the HR24 do you have? Wondering if it's all three manufactures with the issue or only one. For me its the HR24-500's that fail.


HR24-500 for me too.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Mine are also HR24-500s.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

waynenm said:


> HR24-500 for me too.





Richard L Bray said:


> Mine are also HR24-500s.


Thanks, could you please vote in the poll at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=183354 ?


----------



## Mockenrue (Oct 11, 2006)

This update caused an audio sync problem with the DLNA streaming service called PlayOn. Everything was fine before the update, but now it completely loses audio sync for every video on my HR24-500. This does not happen on other DLNA devices, and a number of other HR24 owners reported the same problem on the PlayOn forum.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

HR24-500
report #: 20100830-3157

Had a strange one tonight. I am at 0x040d and when I powered up the DVR it came up in "SIDE BY SIDE" 3D mode. Which is very strange because the tv does not support 3D mode also it was on channel 242 at the time. I pressed info and menu it came up in both screens, side by side. I pressed chan up several time before it came out of 3D mode. Report was sent after it came out of 3D mode.


----------



## HaRrrgh20! (Jan 22, 2007)

HaRrrgh20! said:


> Update: I have all my channels back now and all of the test channels work fine. No changes or restarts, not sure what fixed it. I'm on version 40C loaded Wed. AM.
> 
> Still going ahead with the SWM install, but they rescheduled me saying they didn't have DECA parts.


Another update:
Lost channels again on receivers connected to the cascaded 6x8 switch. Lost locals & local sports channel. My SWM install has now been rescheduled twice waiting for DECA parts. Here's what I get:

101 Odd OK
101 Even OK
99 B-Band Odd OK
99 B-Band Even OK
103 A-Band Odd Searching for signal
103 A-Band Even OK
103 B-Band Odd Searching for signal
130 B-Band Even OK
110 Even OK
119 Even OK


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

HR24-500
Caller ID works for awhile and then it stops working. You need to reboot the STB to get it back.

I rebooted on Saturday afternoon through the setup menu and by last night it had stopped working again.


----------



## HaRrrgh20! (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm getting all sats again today. Looking forward to SWM install tomorrow, though.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

Getteau said:


> HR24-500
> Caller ID works for awhile and then it stops working. You need to reboot the STB to get it back.
> 
> I rebooted on Saturday afternoon through the setup menu and by last night it had stopped working again.


I've had a HR24-500 for three weeks now. The caller ID has not missed a single call yet. I am assuming you know that if scoreguide or any other interactive service is running, caller ID doesn't show up on screen, at least that is what I have found with every Directv HD receiver I've ever had. When scoreguide is turned off, my caller ID has worked every time so far. I have had to reset my H20-100 receiver once or twice to bring caller ID back.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I've had major problems with caller ID on my HR24, it pretty much never works. It worked fine on my HR20 that was hooked up to the same phone jack and the same TV/receiver setup. And I never use scoreguide or that other stuff so that's not the problem.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

RAD's poll shows 19 votes and all the HR24/AM21 issues are with the "500". No issues with the other HR24 models.

Hope D* takes note of this fact and gets us some resolution.


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

mpod said:


> I just experienced an identical failure with 0x040D to what I had experienced with 0x03e4. With my HR24-100 hooked up via HDMI to my Onkyo TX-SR805 (and the Onkyo sending HDMI to my LG LH90), and Dolby Digital enabled, I stopped a recording of The Daily Show (Comedy Central HD 249) and when it went to the Program List the sounds was gone from the live TV channel shown in the upper right thumbnail (not certain but I believe it was also on #249). I successfully deleted the 3-recording program group of TDS (red button + Select to OK) and then tried a few skip backs to see if the sound would come back. After the second or third skip back the picture was frozen and the HR24 stopped responding completely. Which was par for the course for this configuration with 0x03e4.
> 
> Looks like it's back to the annoyance of HDMI direct to the TV and digital audio out to the Onkyo. I had really been hoping this firmware would fix this issue.


Just in case D* folks are reading this, there's no shortage of people with lockups with HR24's running 0x040D (just as with the previous firmware) connected with HDMI out to Onkyo, Pioneer, and at least a couple of other brands of receivers. Complete audio loss / lockups typically occur after using FF / 30 sec skip. A fairly consistently successful workaround is to send HDMI direct to the TV and send optical/coaxial digital audio out to the receiver. It's also possible that the HR24-500 does not exhibit these problems with HDMI direct to the receiver.

There's a thread here with details: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182288


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

dbronstein said:


> I've had major problems with caller ID on my HR24, it pretty much never works. It worked fine on my HR20 that was hooked up to the same phone jack and the same TV/receiver setup. And I never use scoreguide or that other stuff so that's not the problem.


+1 on the Caller ID problem.

Yesterday while viewing the HR24-500 list from my HR21, the HR24 suddenly disconnected from the network. Checked it about 20 hours later, still not connected. I had to run the Sys test on the HR24 to get it on the network/MRV functionality. It is a supported config installed by Directv.

Directv, I have to be honest, 40D is really a disappointment as a national release. But I am willing to help.


----------



## marquitos2 (Jan 10, 2004)

I got my, hooked to the coax audio and the hdmi straight to the tv, no problems at all with this set up.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

HR24-200
20100906-238D

While watching a game on channel 662 HD, the unit locked up and then rebooted on its own. The report was generated after the reboot.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

H24-100 - No posters anywhere.


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

Well, this is the software I've had on my HR24-500 for awhile, and its doing random reboots. I haven't seen it do one but can tell by the ring lights. I don't use it much this time of the year, but I haven't seen any nag screen about guide data for awhile, so I doubt that's why its doing it. 

I don't have a report number because it would be a long time after it happen so far before I see it. Isn't some others reporting rebooting too often? Sometimes its one day, or 3 days or just whenever. I assume sooner or later it will do it while recording.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HR24-500/AM21

Tried to play Two and a Half Men that was currently being recorded on this STB via MRV. Got the no data packets received message on the client so I went to the server to see what was happening. It was in standby and had been for since the prior day, box came up with no video or audio, hit INFO and channel banner said it was on channel 42-1 recording the show. I tried to generate a report while it was in this state but it was the end of the half hour and the server had two other SL's to record so it changed channels, generated report anyway 20100908-2EBD.

Looking back the issues I'm seeing with the AM21's and blank recordings are on two HR21's that are in standby most of the time, one that gets uses a number of hours during the day appears to not have an AM21 recording issues.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HR24-500/AM21 Diag Report 20100909-1B39

Tried to play recording of KXAN news at noon, 36-1 recorded at 12:00CDT via MRV, got no data packets received. Went to DVR that was doing the recording and when I try to play it back there I get the keep or delete popup right away. Generated this report.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HR24-500/AM21 Diag Report 20100909-2C66

Just like prior problem, tried to play a recording via MRV, got no data packets received on the client. Went to the server which had two ATSC recordings going, one worked, the second when you tried to play it got the keep/delete pop up right away, generated the report. The server had been in standby since about 23:00CDT prior day.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HR24-500/AM21

Had two recordings going, 7-1 and 24-1. The one on 24-1 is OK but when I tried to play the 7-1 recording I get the keep/delete right away. Normally I'm not able to generate a report while trying to play a failed recording because the popup comes up too quick. 

This time I was able to start the recording and then pause it before the keep/delete comes up (the video was pausing with some breakup even before I paused it) and generated the report 20100909-38DD.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I noticed lately that I'm getting re-runs even though my settings are first run only in series manager and default settings. Anyone help me with this?


----------



## Just Ask (Mar 4, 2008)

FYI, our HR24 rebooted itself a few mins ago.....Installed yesterday.....was trying to use On Demand on my HR21 in the other room about the time of the reboot. Was also trying to use the TV apps feature.....about the same time.....TV APPS feature was unavailable....sugggested I try back later.....

Whole-Home DVR activated and DECA kits installed on other DVR's


----------



## Just Ask (Mar 4, 2008)

Is there a 5 DVR maximum on the Whole-Home Status menu? Is seems to me that there is....I can only see 5 on any DVR (have 7). But, it is a different list on each receiver. 

Also, anyone else seeing DVR's "loosing" there Whole-Home Name and reverting to some number?

Thanks


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

HR24-200
20100910-26C2

2 spontaneous reboots with 45 minutes of each other. The first happened while the unit was in standby, but just after discovering it I got a phone call before I could issue a report. When I returned to the unit (left it "on") it was rebooting again! The report follows the second reboot.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HR24-500/AM21 Diag Rpt 20100910-290B

Took STB out of standby, no video or audio. Hit info button box said it was on chan 36-1, generated report.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

HR24-200
20100910-1A26

Another spontaneous reboot out of standby. It's the third one today!


----------



## snowtrooper1966 (May 15, 2010)

Lock ups here as well....
HR24-200, latest firmware > Denon 3808ci > Samsung HLS6187W, all via HDMI.
Already had the HR24-200 replaced once with same, still locking up randomly during FF/REW of recorded programming, and once during extended pause of live TV.
Most times accompanied by loss of audio.
Always requires hard reset with the front panel red button.
Best,
snowtrooper1966


----------



## nomar116 (Oct 10, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> H24-100 - No posters anywhere.


Don't know if this was you saying there have been no posters for the 24-100 yet, but I am! Got mine today. First thing I noticed was the difference in timing output from optical, hdmi, and coax. HDMI to the TV and coax through my Harman Kardon seem to do OK but optical is way ahead of the video and causes some pretty serious lip-sync effect.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

Doesn't work on my HR 24. I tried turning off the notices and then turning them on but that does not work.


----------



## M3 Pete (Jul 24, 2007)

snowtrooper1966 said:


> Lock ups here as well....
> HR24-200, latest firmware > Denon 3808ci > Samsung HLS6187W, all via HDMI.
> Already had the HR24-200 replaced once with same, still locking up randomly during FF/REW of recorded programming, and once during extended pause of live TV.
> Most times accompanied by loss of audio.
> ...


These are all my issues as well. First few times I could reset via remote, not on the last one.

Watching a movie today recorded on Labor Day weekend, about 5 DD audio dropouts that corrected themselves, and two lockups after using FF. Locked up twice before on other programs. All audio lost, even when going back to live TV (which video works)

*HR-24 100 *via component and stereo RCA to Samsung HL61A750 (for viewing with receiver off), and same DVR > Onkyo 876 > same TV, all via HDMI.

HR24 not even connected to phone line, so caller ID can't be it.


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

M3 Pete said:


> These are all my issues as well. First few times I could reset via remote, not on the last one.
> 
> Watching a movie today recorded on Labor Day weekend, about 5 DD audio dropouts that corrected themselves, and two lockups after using FF. Locked up twice before on other programs. All audio lost, even when going back to live TV (which video works)
> 
> ...


Yep, the lockups / complete audio loss (not necessarily the brief audio dropouts) you and Snowtrooper have described can almost certainly be worked around (note: not "fixed") by doing digital audio out (coax or optical) from the HR24 to the receiver and HDMI direct from the HR24 to your TV (no HDMI to the AV receiver), as per http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182288. Basically HR24's (or at least -100's and -200's, there is a possibility that -500s don't share this problem) seem to hate HDMI with DD audio to Onkyo, Denon, Pioneer, and likely other receivers. It would really be nice if DirecTV would fix this.

I personally wonder if the lockups/complete audio loss occur when you FF/RW and hit one of those brief audio gaps in a recording / live buffered program that D* is infamous for (and of course you have DD on and you're hooked via HDMI to one of the afflicted AVR brands of receivers). But I haven't cared enough to try and test this (at least I'm very stable with my HR24-100 with digital-audio-only to my receiver and HDMI bypassed directly to the TV).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

My Problem is not an Audio Dropout perse but a Change from Digital to Analog and then later back to Digital and then back to Analog and since I have Optical Digital Cable to my Denon AVR5803 and also Analog Cables connected to my Denon I do Not get the Dropout but I Experience a Changover from Digital to Analog and back and forth relentlessly.

I have HDMI going to my LG LCD TV.


----------



## rajunrosco (Sep 20, 2010)

h24-100 rca 480p to TV

Has anyone experienced any lag issues with the DVR receiving commands from the remote or the front panel. Everything I do has a 8~10 second lag. Pause, menus, Guide, everything responds 8~10 seconds later. Had the unit for only 2 months and it worked great up until last week when response has gotten slower. Tried multiple red button resets as well as a full reset wiping out all of my programming. I suspect that it had something to do with the 0x40d update since that his the last major thing that has happend.


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

RAD said:


> HR24-500/AM21
> 
> Had two recordings going, 7-1 and 24-1. The one on 24-1 is OK but when I tried to play the 7-1 recording I get the keep/delete right away. Normally I'm not able to generate a report while trying to play a failed recording because the popup comes up too quick.
> 
> This time I was able to start the recording and then pause it before the keep/delete comes up (the video was pausing with some breakup even before I paused it) and generated the report 20100909-38DD.


I had a similar issue (no idea how to see "error report" last night. Channel 3 and 24 were recording simultaneously. 3 would not allow live manipulation or playback via list; 24 worked fine for manipulation and playback. All shows recorded on (call it tuner 2) appeared in the list, but would show up as a gray screen and "delete now" as soon as you selected it.

Did a restart through the menu and it solved it.

Is this an ongoing problem?


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

nick1817 said:


> I had a similar issue (no idea how to see "error report" last night. Channel 3 and 24 were recording simultaneously. 3 would not allow live manipulation or playback via list; 24 worked fine for manipulation and playback. All shows recorded on (call it tuner 2) appeared in the list, but would show up as a gray screen and "delete now" as soon as you selected it.
> 
> Did a restart through the menu and it solved it.
> 
> Is this an ongoing problem?


Yes, on the "24-500".


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

It is the 24-500.

What are people's "routine" to make sure both tuners are operating correctly before primetime?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

nick1817 said:


> It is the 24-500.
> 
> What are people's "routine" to make sure both tuners are operating correctly before primetime?


I Reboot mine Prior to any Big Event which I will have to Record to Ensure that everything is working as well as possible.


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

Menu reboot seems to do it. 

*sigh* guess I'll be rebooting every evening around 6; or ordering a second DVR. 

Go Noles


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

nick1817 said:


> Menu reboot seems to do it.
> 
> *sigh* guess I'll be rebooting every evening around 6; or ordering a second DVR.
> 
> Go Noles


Yes, GO NOLES!!!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

nick1817 said:


> I had a similar issue (no idea how to see "error report" last night. Channel 3 and 24 were recording simultaneously. 3 would not allow live manipulation or playback via list; 24 worked fine for manipulation and playback. All shows recorded on (call it tuner 2) appeared in the list, but would show up as a gray screen and "delete now" as soon as you selected it.
> 
> Did a restart through the menu and it solved it.
> 
> Is this an ongoing problem?


I had a problem last night where it said no information packet availavle and couldn't find it on the server ot something to that affect


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve Robertson said:


> I had a problem last night where it said no information packet availavle and couldn't find it on the server ot something to that affect


Sometimes the DVR can't fully lock onto the channel's signal when it is trying to record a requested recording so it Records an empty shell where there are No A/V Packets that have been transmitted for recording so you get that No A/V Packets Received because they just aren't there because the DVR didn't successfully tune to the channel.

GO NOLES!!!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks and after all these years it is strange that this is the 1st time I have seen this.

Yes go Noles


----------



## metalmd (Nov 25, 2009)

With HR24/100 and Denon AV1603, sound distorts after FF or rewind in Dolby Digital mode only (recorded or live programming). It is fine in non dolby.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I had a strange recording/playback problem with my HR24-500. A few nights ago we had a ~500ms power outage, the worse kind IMO. God knows what kind of transients this produces. The HR24 was recording a show on HGTV at the time. The box rebooted and over the next few days recorded a bunch of shows on various channels. Last night the wife wanted to watch some HGTV recordings. The playlist looked normal - all recordings were 30 mins, etc. However, none of the HGTV recordings played back. All other recorded programs were fine. A receiver restart corrected the problem.


----------



## tanasi (Nov 21, 2005)

I had my first failed AM21/HR24-500 recording yesterday under the newer release. It took a while as I am only recording one show now, Jeopardy, using OTA and it was repeats until two weeks ago. I'm recording everything else using Directv signal and have had no failures but I miss the crispness and clarity of the OTA signal. It seems to fail at least once every ten shows. If I could remember to pre-tune to 30-1 before the recording starts it would be nice.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

I was watching Monday Night football and House was being recorded from 7:00 to 8:00. A message came up at 5 minutes before 8 stating it needed to change channels to record Two and a half men. It shouldn't need to change channels since that is the only program being recorded at 8:00. I selected to cancel the recording and then when House was finished recording at 8:00 I brought up the guide and selected to record Two and a half men from the guide. The DVR then immediately changed channels even though the other tuner was free. This of course wiped out the buffer for Monday night football.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

HR24-500
AM21

For a year and a half, I have had the KOD (Keep or Delete) menu show up randomly during playback of recorded shows on just one particular OTA channel. This occurred with my HR20-100 and is also occurring with my new HR24-500.

This problem was attributed to a signal issue with the station as it did not do it on any other OTA channels that I had recorded.

Well, now I am set to record the new season of OTA channel prime time shows. I have recorded Hawii Five-0 three times and not been able to watch one recording for more than 10 minutes before getting KOD. This is the notorious channel that was an issue before for 1.5 years. I was able to record and watch without interruption CSI Las Vegas last Thursday first show for the first time in a year! Why? no idea why it worked. NCIS LA worked for the first show also, but last nights recording gave me a KOD at about 25 minutes into the playback. ugh! This station is CBS.

Now the interesting part is that while the above failed playbacks were all on the "station that is bad", I tried to playback another recording Detroit 1-8-7 for the first time a recording on this OTA station (ABC) and it failed at about 10 minutes in giving me the KOD. This is a first.

This means that I have two stations that are sending out "bad" signals as if it were DTV there would be problems with all recordings via the OTA. Right

Of course I have checked the signal quality/strength via the menu and the stations signals are top notch at 95% or better. Not an strength issue, but something else, and now occurring on two OTA stations.

Pretty worthless when you can't record and playback most anything....bet a cable DVR could.

PS In order to watch CSI Las Vegas last season, I had to wait until the repeats occurred the next year and then record and watch them and they actually played back in most cases.....why? Looks like it will be watching repeats (first time in my case) next year to see some of shows for the new season.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

"bwclark" said:


> HR24-500
> AM21
> 
> For a year and a half, I have had the KOD (Keep or Delete) menu show up randomly during playback of recorded shows on just one particular OTA channel. This occurred with my HR20-100 and is also occurring with my new HR24-500.
> ...


While there is a definite problem with the HR24s and AM21s, the fact that you are getting part way into the recording makes me suspect that what you're seeing really is an OTA signal quality issue. Perhaps a wind gust, airplane, or something else is causing multipath interference leading to momentary signal loss.

What I and others have experienced is immediate Keep or Delete with random OTA recordings (no apparent pattern as to station, etc.) and also finding the box stuck on a frame when tuned to an OTA station. In my case, about 1/3 of OTA recordings are black screens that go immediately to KoD.

The good news in this is that if it is is a signal issue in your case, a change in antenna or antenna location may help. Just expect some OTA recordings to fail entirely until the software is fixed.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

cover said:


> While there is a definite problem with the HR24s and AM21s, the fact that you are getting part way into the recording makes me suspect that what you're seeing really is an OTA signal quality issue. Perhaps a wind gust, airplane, or something else is causing multipath interference leading to momentary signal loss.
> 
> What I and others have experienced is immediate Keep or Delete with random OTA recordings (no apparent pattern as to station, etc.) and also finding the box stuck on a frame when tuned to an OTA station. In my case, about 1/3 of OTA recordings are black screens that go immediately to KoD.
> 
> The good news in this is that if it is is a signal issue in your case, a change in antenna or antenna location may help. Just expect some OTA recordings to fail entirely until the software is fixed.


The only signal indication I have is Signal Strength via the DTV receiver readouts in the antenna menu. It shows the two stations in question to have 95%+ signal strength. Another station that records w/o any issues has signal strength of 75%.

I have talked to the CBS station engineer and they are not aware of any issues. All transmitters are within 5 degrees to the East of my antenna at 2000 feet el. and within 10 miles. This started in May of 2009 and there has been no change since even with a different DVR. Antenna w/amplifier remains working fine with excellent video & audio in realtime via the AM21. The AM21 was an improvement over the tuners in the HR20-100.

Looks like another year of watching the new shows via repeats in the Winter. ugh 

I also had the issue on non recording while it shows recording with KOD immediate. Have not seen that happen for several weeks however. So, I have that issue plus "my" issue with recording playback or a double wammy of lack of useability of my DVR.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

HR24-500 was unresponsive on 9/30/2010. We went to watch TV last Thursday night and the box was completely dark. I was expecting to see the record light on since we have multiple shows recording on Thursday night. The unit would not respond to the remote or the front panel. I had to pull the plug to restart it. It appears to be working ok since then.


----------

